# ESV Audio Recommendations



## Soonerborn (Oct 7, 2010)

I am wanting to purchase the ESV version of Bible on MP3 to put on my child's IPOD. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Ne Oublie (Oct 7, 2010)

I would recommend David Heath...

Click on the listen button to hear a sample..
Passage: Romans 1 (ESV Bible Online)


Purchase mp3 cd's it here
Amazon.com: ESV Hear the Word Audio Bible (MP3) (9781433502958): David Heath: Books

or purchase downloads here
Downloadable ESV MP3 Bibles


----------



## Soonerborn (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey thanks Robert. Thats the one I was looking at. I will go ahead and buy it. 

We are praying for you and your family. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 7, 2010)

I like Max Mclean's (sic?)...it is called The Listener's Bible. I have one in ESV.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Oct 7, 2010)

I own the CD set, but wish I had the MP3 version.


----------



## Berean (Oct 7, 2010)

Ditto Max McLean in mp3's. 

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - ESV MP3 CD Bible, read by Max McLean ESV, English Standard Version 9781931047456


----------

